# Help!! Sick chick...



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So this is Little Orphan Annie. She is a feral chicken. Her mom went missing about amonth ago, and this little thing was left in our garden, crying for help.

We took her home, things were great. We got her some commercial layer chicks to be friends with Annie, but 2 of them died a few weeks ago. We're not sure with what, but I noticed they were eating.

Now, this girl isn't eating, and all she wants to do is sit near the heating pad.

I really don't know what to do, and I don't want to lose her (long story about her mom and grandma).

She has food, grit and water in her box, but doesn't look like she's touched anything.

What should I do!?!?!?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope it's okay to suggest this, but I'd post this on the chicken forum: http://www.chickenforum.com/


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i forgot to attach a photo of her...

i just force fed her some kefir...figured it wouldn't hurt.....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

try wetting the crumbles to make a mush....add a tiny drop of apple juice to sweeten and add energy

hows her poop? could hacve worms or cocci??


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i saw a soft brown poop in the hay. she looks very weak. 

i don't have any cocci meds, but will give the herbal cocci remedy that i had for goats and add molasses to it for energy....

everything's closed now, so i won't be able to get cocci meds this evening.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a bit of info I found on crop impacting..if you feel aroundher crop and its hard....: ) 


> If you're convinced the crop is impacted (which would explain the poop - the colour might be caused by the fact that not much food is getting through and so she's only pooping bile) you should act fast.
> 
> You need to get some olive oil (or similar vegetable-based oil) down her, and gently massage her crop to break up the mass inside it. If she will willingly take the oil a little at a time, great, but if not, you need to drip it onto the top of her beak so that she is encouraged to swallow it once it runs down the side (don't ever try and force liquids down a chicken's beak - it is incredibly easy to drown them if it goes down the wrong tube). Once she's had a couple of mls of oil, you can start to gently knead the crop. Do not push hard upwards (this may cause her to regurgitate some of the contents and then breathe them into her respiratory system, and is another way of accidentally choking/drowning them.) Just get hold of the mass and gently try and mix it with the oil and soften it with your fingertips.
> 
> ...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

her crop doesn't feel hard...just squishy from the kefir i just gave her...... she's just huddled up against the hot water pack. poor girl....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe poor baby...I was reading on cocci treatment for chickens they suggest corid .. 4cc/1 gallon for the first 5 days, then 2cc/gallon for 2 more days. 
the writer said Sulmet is good for mild cases but doesnt cut it when chicks are real sick..

Ive been needing to treat my chicken as well..been seeing some odd looking poo in the yard!..been looking for something I dont have to toss eggs from..not an easy task..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

chicks are so hard to diagnose! i'm hoping the little bit of fluids i forced down her will help her fight this thing...will keep updated.

hope she pulls through!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok, so she pulled through the night. i picked her up this morning and she had a poop stuck to her bum. it looked normal (white and brown), kind of mashed banana consistency. gave her more of the kefir/herbal cocci/molasses mixture until her belly was full. she seemed more alert (but not by much), was more rigorous with the swallowing.

not out of the woods yet, BUT on the right track... will take prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

The number one killer of chicks is cocci. But typically the droppings will be bloody....does she have any symptoms other than being sluggish?

I would use a bit of antibiotics myself, even if you go with a weaker one like Duramycin...and treat for cocci...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hmm....no blood in the poop. i won't be able to get to the chicken supply place today or anytime soon....sigh. these things always happen when you are busy!

i have pen G 250mg for people at home, would that work? and what dose?

she feels cold, just wants to snuggle in anything warm. and she really opens one eye..... last night she looked like she had a mini cough, or it was just pain that made her breathe weird....

i'm at work all day, so i just gave my bf instructions to keep her warm and try to feed her with the syringe while i'm away. hoping she'll make it through!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww poor lil cutie. Praying extra hard for her recovery.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would treat orally with .2 cc of the PenG 2x a day for 5 days, but I am not a vet!This is what i would do in your situation. I hope she pulls through for you!

For Cocci I use Corid powder mixed in water....that's just for the birds. For the goats i use DiMethox 40%


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok....if she still looks icky when I get home, i'll give her the penG

I only have the adult pills....would that work for her?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would crush and put it in water in a syringe...or yogurt...I'm pretty sure you can't od them on peng very easy so just be reasonable and don't give too much.
I was assuming you had the injectable...with the pills I'm not sure how much that would equate to. The PenG would be POINT 2 cc...so a very small amount!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ya...i'll just scrape some off and see..... I can't find a lot of injectibles here. all I can find is iron, vit a & d, and b12......so strange....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That must be frustrating! What about powdered Duramycin?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that also doesn't look familiar. i'll try penG and just keep giving her kefir and the herbals. the herbals really helped my goats, so hoping it'll do the same with the chick. will keep you updated on how she's doing when I get home!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds good


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she didn't make it.  

you win some, you lose some. 

thank you all for your help!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Noooo


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know.....i'm sad too. but sometimes it just doesn't work out the way you want....

xo


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: sorry for you and your lil chick


----------

